# The Ultra Carver......Two Thumbs Up.



## rose_red (Oct 24, 2015)

Thank you so much for posting this, I have scoured so much of the internet looking for someone who bought this product and I think you've convinced me.

One question I have is did you find an alternate source for the bits? I'm having a hard time finding them rated for this high speed. Thank you


----------



## lilchipper (Jan 8, 2016)

thechipcarver, I called the number and it seems the company is now scm enterprise, so I'm not sure if they have this product any more. Have you had any issues with service or ordering parts for your carver? Are you still satisfied with it?

Thanks!


----------



## thechipcarver (Jan 29, 2014)

Rose_red- I have order some bit from SCM but also have looked around on e-bay. I have found it is easy to find bits when I searched dental tools/ bits. The main problem I found is finding the right shaft size. But they are out there.

lilchipper- Yes, they are under SCM. I have not had to "service" the tool but I have placed several orders with them. The shipping is a little high but very fast. The first order I placed was just for 2 of the tools. The S&H (I believe) was $14.99. But the second order I placed was for two tools and 12 bits and patterns, still only $14.99.


----------



## lilchipper (Jan 8, 2016)

thichipcarver, you say you ordered 2 of the tools? Do you mean 2 more ultracarvers? If so, may I ask why? I know they are cheap, but why more than one (except for maybe a backup). Also, how well does this carve glass as well as wood? I know SCM has a 400,000 RPM tool for $400+, so I am hoping this one will be fast enough.

Thanks.


----------



## thechipcarver (Jan 29, 2014)

I bought the first two tools, one for me and one for my mom. I liked it so much and I guess I was bragging so much about it at work, two co-workers wanted to get one. So, we combined an order.

Here is a picture of my first attempt of etching on glass with the tool.









I have not done any woodcarving with it. But I have used it on glass and egg shells, I would say you can't be doing heavy carving (wood removal) like with a Foredom or Dremel. It would be more for detail carving on wood.


----------



## rose_red (Oct 24, 2015)

I did order one and I love it. I have used it on glass and semi precious stones. The Chuck did begin to loosen after several months, I was able to press it back together easily. I am planning on ordering a backup


----------



## lilchipper (Jan 8, 2016)

Hmm, I tried asking this question several days ago but may have forgotten to hit post. How hard is it to change bits on this tool? I played with a pneumatic pencil grinder that connects to the compressor but it's a pain changing bits, and it doesn't take 1/8" bits even though the instructions say it does. I couldn't fit a quick change bit on it. If I could fit one on this Ultracarver, that would be great


----------



## thechipcarver (Jan 29, 2014)

Here is a page from the manual for changing the bits. (Sorry, can't figure out how to turn the picture.)


----------



## lilchipper (Jan 8, 2016)

Ah ok, that's helpful, thank you for posting it. I was hoping it had or could adapt to a quick change bit. I guess it's the old fashioned way. I like to change between many different kind of bits so I guess it's going to be a pain for me.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Thanks. At sixty bucks, this could be a fun experiment.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I have always used conventional hand carving tools but I have always wondered about on some projects how powered tools might fit the bill. Thanks for posting this. Around the corner I may want to take a look. I'll just mark this post with my favorites. Thanks for posting.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## fionah (Jul 16, 2017)

can this item be purchased in the uk ot at least shipped to the uk?
Looked on their webpage by seems to only ship to usa and canada.


----------

